# Plymouth Valiant Modified



## 71 Charger 500

Here is a Valiant modified that I started over a year ago and am finally getting back around to working on. The frame is an AMT '58 Belvedere shortened 20 scale inches.


----------



## Ian Anderson

This looks like it will be a Great build, Don't remember the last time I have seen one of these cars for real on the street as well, So many of those Old Plymouths and dodges had that same kind of rear end almost, Brings back a few old memories for sure, I could tell you some stories. So who made this kit to start with dude ?, I sure would like to see the box art, and how did you decide to modify this build in this way. I will have to Watch the progress WITH OUT CLICKING on the pictures as well on my end, i28.photobucket.com has been flags as a possible threat my Norton Anti Virus program every time I click on it, AS UNSAFE ONLY, But that's not a problem on my end, I can see them fine from this view. Keep us posted on the progress here as well, Thinks for showing us the work.



Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks for the comments Ian. The body is resin, I got it in a trade of some sort years ago and just decided to do something with it. I believe it's an old Karl Stark body. It has sat around for so long that it started to warp and I figured I had best do something with it before it became unusable. 

Like I said before, the frame is from an AMT '58 Belvedere as is the suspension front and rear. I was going to use the engine from that kit as well but decided to go with a HEMI from an AMT 69 GTX kit. I love the AMT Roadrunner, GTX and Super Bee kits, both the Pro Stock and Street versions. I have used those engines and chassis' under so many other cars. It's a very versatile chassis. I even stretched one of them out to fit under an old Johan Plymouth Police Emergency Wagon to make a drag car out of it.

This car is much further along than this as I am building it to be in a "Big Meat" competition on another forum but I thought I would share it with you guys here too. There are some great builds here and some great talent as well.

As for the photobucket, my Norton gives me the same warnings, even when I open my own pictures after inserting them into a thread. I'll keep them small like this though so as not to use too much bandwidth.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here are a few more WIP pics. Any questions just ask. Comments are always welcome too as are suggestions. The floor pan is scratch built, pretty straight up stuff, just removed a little of the side bars on the bottom (they are from an AMT NA$CAR kit) and added a couple of bars from Evergreen tubing and rod. The dash is a cut down AMT item, the fire bottle and shifter are parts box as are the pedals. If I remember correctly, the Injection system if from an AMT 50's Ford truck. Thanks for looking, Mo.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hay, let me ask you a question we have been trying to work out here Mo, On the Scuffing for the tires here, Are you doing it buy hand, or are you attaching them to a drill, then running them on the sandpaper, and if you are using a drill, WHERE CAN I find an attachment for mine to save on the time it takes to stuff them, Its not so bad when there even and it happens kind of quick, But when there not even, IT TAKES HOURS To get them even, I was going to try and make something my self, But if you know where I can find one, SURE WOULD LIKE TO LEARN WHERE. 
you know, I was thinking you must have ONE HECK of a parts bin built up now to work with by now seeing the kind of builds you do here mo, ALWAYS LOOKING FOR PARTS MY SELF, I really don't have much of a bin built up really, just kind of getting back into building and collecting this a year back now, So Need to find SOME OLD PARTS AGAIN, I have lost so many stashes my self through the years ,I have almost 200 kits to build now in my stash after starting over again and more on the way everyday, Been Sucking them up where ever they are to be found now to re-Build, BUT I'M ALWAYS LOOKING, let me know if anyone is parting with anything if you would. If your looking for anything I might know of or where to find Great older kits HARD TO FIND, let me know, I JUST MIGHT NOW.



Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian, I made my scuff tool myself years ago, probably 20 years ago, out of an old nozzle cover that Testors used to have on their spray can paints. They stopped using them right after I made mine but I will look around and see if maybe I have an extra one. If so, I will let you know. I will take a pic of it later and post it as I am about to leave to take my youngest to softball practice. I just stick it in a drill and use a course emery board that I buy in the girlie area at Walmart.  If a tire is too large for my scuff tool, I simply wrap a few winds of masking tape around it until the tire fits tight and scuff away! 

As for my parts box, yeah, I've got a good size one. I have been building since I was 9 years old (I'm 52 now) except for a 8 or 9 year hiatus when I was first starting my family. I hurt my back 22 years ago and my wife, God love her, brought me home a Kurtis Kraft Indy Car/Edmunds Sprinter combo kit to work on while I was laid up and I've been buying and building ever since. I have close to 800 kits stashed around here. If you ever need parts man, just ask. If I've got it and it's not being used, I'm always glad to share. Others have helped me and I just try to pass that on to keep our hobby growing.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian, here is a picture of my scuff tool and an extra cap I found in my parts bins. I have used this thing for about 20 years and it works great for me. Send me your address in a PM. Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here a few pics that are much more up to date on the progress. I made some really freaky exhaust for this thing. We can't have anyone sleeping in the bleachers during the Feature and these things are sure to keep them awake! 

I have to take some more pics of the newer things that I've done today but I will have to post them later this evening. Thanks for looking, Mo.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thinks for the offer mo, REALLY NICE OF YOU, I will keep that in mine that is for sure, COUNT ON THAT, I Can always use a good source like that at anytime, That tool doesn't look that tuff really, I can see what you have done there, Should be kind of easy to re-produce on this end even know I would like to have a Pro Job done on it really, I have a use for that tool at every turn it seems, I don't have some of my tools yet that I need to Modify kits, Most of those are in storage, Like My Dremel Tool and I cant get to that tell the summer hits here, BUT THEN ITS ON, So I have to go with what they make in the kits you buy right now, and some add ones as well, but I try to do the best I can on those with what they give me. 
I LIKE TO MODAFY AS WELL at least as much as possible when I can, No real reason to go with what they call for all the time really, Even the build I'm doing now, BEEN DECALING for two days NONE STOP now, Need to get to the rail tonight and do some more work there to get that raped up, But that will be no trouble really Should go fast from here. Feel free to post anything you would wont us to see here Dude, NOT A LOT GOING ON here on this thread as of late as you can see, ANYTHING IS GOOD AT THIS POINT, you know, You are helping keeping it going by posting EVEN OLD BUILDS. So keep it up and thinks for your GREAT WORK as well, Nice to see a Pro like you at work, 
AND THAT IS WHAT YOU ARE, with that many years under your belt, HANDS DONE.


Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

now theres something you don't see everyday,very nicely done


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Finally got back on this model and made the front hoop. I am going to add a bar in the cage area as well for strength and a place to add a plate for a start switch and power switch.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Added a couple of bars and some screen up front of the radiator for a little more protection. In the cockpit you can see the stiffing bar that I added. You can also see the front shocks that I made if you look closely. If I keep adding things, I'm never gonna get this car finished! As always, comments are welcomed. Thanks for looking, Mo


----------



## chuck_thehammer

it kinda looks like my first car (real car) 1961, 225 slant 6, push button automatic. on left side of dash.. before you started adding the good stuff...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

My Aunt Marcia had one of these back in '61. I've always like them even though most people think they are ugly.


----------



## FLKitbuilder

Chuck, LOL. I remember those push button autos. My first car was a '62 Olds 88 with push button automatic. LOL. Paid $200 for it and it lasted 3 years. Got me back and forth from Camp LeJeune, NC to D.C. at least a dozen times before finally dying. My poor, dumb father, who was a Navy officer at the time, bought me a '68 Red Mustang Convertible with a V-6 and 3 speed. I had to turn it down. He didn't understand that I would have been laughed off base if I showed up in that thing in 1970. 6 cylinder, 3 speed? That was a chick's car back then. And that's who bought it..my cousin, Kathy. . Of course, I had told him at least a dozen times that I wanted a 350 Nova or Chevelle SS or 302 or 351 'Stang, something with balls!! So, what does he get..a 6 banging 3 speed. A nice, safe, economical car. Who cared about economics when gas was $.18 on base???? Of course, I'd kill for one of those today 

Of course, my parents never let me forget that I refused that car.


----------



## steve123

Very nice work! You are really doing a great job!

Steve


----------



## chuck_thehammer

FLKitbuilder, 

I understand...6 cylinder and a manual 3 speed...Girl car.
I was 13 when I got the car... I paid $20.00 for it. the owners son wrecked it during his driving test... car was driveable, I bought it to learn how to work on cars...and I did. 
for my drivers test at 16, I was driving a 64 Chevelle 327 and a 4 speed. I wish I had that car back. I paid for this car with my own money.

Chuck


----------



## 71 Charger 500

A little more done today, not much but it's progress. Some down tubes for the rear of the cage and a fuel cell. Need to make some straps for the cell out of a coke can, add a coil and I think I will call it finished!


----------



## Ian Anderson

Love the looks of those tires Mo, NICE they look real on this End,.On its REAR END,..lol.....No End to the SAND-END as well,....lol...End of trasmistioEND....


Ian.....lol



THE END,,No one got that did they,..OH WELL,..another failed attempt at humor it looks like...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

She is finally finished!


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Hummm ?*

So Mo, .....lol...I SHOULD KNOW THIS ANSWER even before I ask it, but I'm to Darn lazy and worn out from cutting grass all day here, to go check the first part of this post to see,.., NO the other kind of grass,...lol......
But now, ? is this ALL FACTORY HERE in this kit, or is it mostly custom, ? and if it is Custom you should be a able to TAKE most builders in some kind of build contest, with something like this I sound think,..
WHATS THE REAL DEAL ON THIS HERE MISTER....??? Huuummm...lol and one more question, What do you know about this kit,... *Revell H-1285 Tommy Ivo's "Showboat" Four Engine Dragster 1/25* Scale Plastic Model Kit 
just picked one up Like New, sealed in the box for 20 bucks,..Is it rare ?....
AND WICKED BUILD BY THE WAY MAN, your a GREAT BUILDER DUDE,...Defenaly a Pro...with out a doubt.


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

I mean this is the only one I can find, and he is a friend of mine, he wont's BANK for his,....lol..believe it or not, I found mine on Amazon, Only one there, STRANGE the places we find stuff, But yea I was searching for this kit, for TWO DAYS STREAT, before I found it there...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-Tommy-IV...I&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=398747000996424858




Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks for the kind words, Ian, I appreciate it.

This model is a combination of resin parts, kit bashing and scratch building. 

The body is a old resin I picked up in a trade years ago. It sat around so long it warped. I ran it under hot water and tried to reshape it and only succeded in breaking the drivers side "A" pillar at the roof. I superglued it back together and if anyone asks, I'm just gonna say, "I put her on her top back in the day at Warsaw Speedway". I can't for the life of me remember the company name of the Resin caster but his name is Karl Stark.

The chassis is an AMT '58 Plymouth Belvedere that I shortened 20 scale inches (20mm) and that was just a little too much, should have gone like, 15mm.

The floor pan and tranny tunnel are all scratch built from sheet stock, as is the firewall. I used a roll cage from an old AMT NA$CAR kit, removing some of the side bars and the rear hoop and rebuilding the hoop with part of what I removed and some tubing. 

The engine is from an AMT '70 Dodge Coronet Pro Street. The fuel injection was given to me by a great friend of mine, D.J. and if I remember correctly, it comes from and AMT Ford pickup truck kit, about a '50 or '51 model year. 

The headers are made from solid core solder and the hugh exhaust dumps are from aluminum tubing that I bought at Hobby Lobby. I also made the front shocks from tubing and rod and added some springs that my good friend David Bayer gave to me. I also added springs to the rear shocks that are from the '58 Belvy kit.

The paints are all Testor's rattle can.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian Anderson said:


> I mean this is the only one I can find, and he is a friend of mine, he wont's BANK for his,....lol..believe it or not, I found mine on Amazon, Only one there, STRANGE the places we find stuff, But yea I was searching for this kit, for TWO DAYS STREAT, before I found it there...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-Tommy-IV...I&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=398747000996424858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian


Yeah man, I remember that kit well, always wanted one but just never seemed to get it for some reason. They reissued it about 20 years ago with the Mickey Thompson Salt Flat car, Challenger I, as a two car kit but again, there was something else at the time that I wanted more so I passed it up again. One of these days I need to get me one of them because that car was a trip to watch run. Those four Bui-hog nailheads a screamin' and all four of them slicks smokin' all the way down the 1320 was a groovy sight to see man!

You got that thing at a fantastic price brother, believe you me! 

You get a chance check out "TV" Tommy Ivo! He was a showman for sure! Here is a video of him in The Showboat, (your model) and him talking about it a little bit. 




Here is his home page... http://www.tommyivo.com/Home/tabid/248/Default.aspx

Here is a picture of his race car hauler, this thing is SO freakin' cool! Notice his street Vette on top as well! http://hotrod.automotive.com/125129/hrdp-0809-tv-tommy-ivo/index.html


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Oh yeah, you ever decide to trade that baby off..................I GOT DIBBS ON 'ER !!!!!

LOL


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Down the Strip*

What a presentation Mo, Awesome job delivering that by the way,..lol,..What did I tell you guys, THIS GUY IS A PRO MAN,...lol... You know The picture of that is a Dodge L-700 Cab Custom Transparent sided panel on a Corrugated Flatbed like rig there Mo, I have AT LEAST, 10 of theses Dodge Cabs in my stash Right now, I have no use for at lest 2 of them... So If I order some Styrene Plates here, and Corrugated as well, I BET I COULD MAKE THAT RIG DUDE, to carry this car in Once I build it as well, IF I BUILD IT, THATS IS,....Wouldn't that be a nice custom build man, Definitely a contest winner if I did,....
Great video by the way, THINKS FOR THAT, You know, had to have some Real Balls to do that kind of stuff back then for sure man, Can you imagine doing FLAT OUT in that thing down the track, Tunnel ram view from the smoke pushed out from the Headers and all,...MAN,...
Reminds me of a Custom Build I would love to do as well when I have time, ONE OF THOSE 5 Blown Tractor pulling rigs, Or even a 6 blown Hemi set-up, I do have a few Alison Turbines I could use on a deferent tractor puller, 
It's Just that, I'M NOT THAT SKILLED TO DO IT IS ALL, .....lol....Or I would have done it by now if so, Believe me, But I Do have plains for a Tractor Pulling 65 Chevy Pickup in the works now, Still looking for some things I need for it before I can start, Then I can start that as well, Thinks for the Info anyway Mo, And I Do know where ONE MORE OF THESE ARE, $50 Plus shipping so, about $60 bucks, LAST ONE ON THE NET I THINK,.I put this kit worth OVER $100 my self..I found mine at an Amazon section off the beaten path, doing a off the wall search on Goggle for THIS KIT ONLY, .....ONLY ONE THERE TO, how cool is that for a find,..I love the hunt man, I live for that these days, 

Anyway I'm OUT THE DOOR HERE RIGHT NOW before the sun runs always and time rinds out, no work for me today, Have a few hundred miles to hit on my bike this morning, SO ITS A LONG RIDE FOR ME TODAY LOOKS LIKE, I'm going to take one of theses Logging trailers In the WALAMITH NATIONAL today, ..If there is a path, Tree fall and slide Considered.....I will be coming out next to the Three Sisters Mounties if all goes right, about 7 thousand feet up, Next to Diamond Peek at 10 thousand feet across the hills from there, So I will be out all day AND before that, GOING talk to the guy with that California Stone 1000.cc GP motto Guzzi again, I have a new deal for him now, ..check it out I will post a pick here of it for you to see it as well,..BARN FRESH FIND, look how trashed this barn is man, BUT THE BIKES ARE SO CLEAN,..this is how you look for stuff like this,..,..its books out at about 8 grand this anniversary addition here, The GP version like this, "Silver and Black" striped Tricked out version, all this thing needs is a new back tire, HAS 7 grand on the OD for miles run, The other one is ROASTED OFF,..lol...Fuel injected, Shaft drive,.STREET BURNER......I will be mine....I'm very set on that.,Oh Yeah has this vet covered up in the back as well, wouldn't be hard to snag,..Its clean,..but has over 100 grand on the engine,...might be ablw to get it fow a few grand if I tried hard,..BUT I DONT WONT IT REALLY.. IT'S OLD MAN,....but Clean..think its and 86 or 87, NOT SURE.





Ian


----------



## Modlerbob

Very well executed modification. Great looking model.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks Bob, I appreciate the compliment! Hey Ian, to heck with that Vette man, I'm diggin on that white GMC Van in the background! :freak:

I'm no pro model builder but I thank you for the kind words there, Ian!


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...YES YOU ARE DUDE, good enough for the women we go out with anyway, you know what I mean....lol.....And Check this out, NOT ME BUT, a friend of mine did a Buck Seventy, on that 1300 cc GTX in the background there, The Suzuki, 170 miles an hour, Flat out Heading UP HEAL, from 1500 feet to 5000 feet grade, and it had more legs then that he said if he didn't run out of room first in the hills, The front seals where leaking like a sieve he said, got all over the front brakes, But he took it there man, ....LOL....not me man, I wont to live longer then that my self,.......So, You wont to build that van do you...,..COOL,.....
You know Van models are a little hard to find these days, I HAVE TWO EXTREMAL RARE KITS my self in my stash RIGHT NOW, The A-Teem Van and one more,..Which one do you wont mister.....
I know You have plenty to trade in your stash I'm sure, But it will cast you a few of them for one of them for it as well... Depends on how bad you wont one mister,.. HERE IS A PIC TO MAKE YOU THINK ABOUT IT HARDER,...lol...



Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I know I have a Dodge van that is an ambulance and I think I still have a Shivvy van that was kitted with a race car trailer many years back. They make great haulers. I remember back in the late 70's when Vannin' was cool, I took two van models, cut the back off of one of them and added it to the rear of the second one and made it have two rear axles. It was a terrible job looking back on it but at the time I thought it was cool.


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol...You know Mo, I have some REALLY NICE ambulance Decals I just picked up that would work good on one of these kits really nice here, I COLLECT DECALS NOW YOU KNOW, and make them as well my self, so I have quite a few in my stash as it stands, As you can imagine I would, Might make one of these in to a Response vehicles,.."WHO KNOWS", But there OLD, and I should set on them a few more years, THEY WILL ONLY GO UP IN VALUE NOW,...... 
And what's up with you anyway Mister, I posted this message, (THREE DAYS AGO),.....lol..... Are you on Quaaludes of What,...lol,........... Everyone is SO SLOW responding to there messages all week to me for some reason, I'm just now getting responses back from people I sent them to, DAYS AND DAYS ago now,..lol..... They must have many Irons in the fire,.....I KNOW I DO, its summer time after all........lol..............What's wrong with you Ian, You cant even get Quaaludes anymore as far as I know, WHATS UP WITH THAT, I don't wont any anyway dude,...SO THERE Ian, Who cares what you wont Ian, Stop Fighting with your self,.....NO, I will fight with my self If I wont to.....lol...lol..lol............... <---(Ian Fighting with him self)......Something seriously Wrong with that boy,.....lol





Ian's "Alternate Ego" Anderson


----------

